# bathroom remodel from log to furniture



## brown down (Jul 21, 2014)

refinished my parents last bathroom for them. the last bathroom they remodeled was a nightmare to say the least. I should have taken before and after pictures but got caught up in the build! I still have to add the door on the front of the cabinet as well as some shelves. they don't want drawers. the plumbing also needs to be done as it was thrown together for a party they had over the weekend! I am not a big fan of the above counter sinks but man do they save a ton of space inside the cabinet. I am also going to rip some live edge trim for the mirror. I got these cherry logs milled 1-2 years ago all for free aside from gas about $60 in all

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Blueglass (Jul 21, 2014)

I like the look of some of the vessel sinks. I always figured they would make cleaning tougher though. The rustic vs the modern looks pretty sweet.


----------



## Sprung (Jul 21, 2014)

Wow, Jeff! That's awesome. Great work!


----------



## Wildthings (Jul 21, 2014)

Awesome looking stuff - what's the bowties made from - they are sweet!


----------



## ironman123 (Jul 21, 2014)

Well Mr Jeff, you did a good looking job on the bathroom. Really like that look.


----------



## brown down (Jul 21, 2014)

thanks guys. the ducthmans are cherry burl. there are quite a few of them in this piece all are cherry burl! the mirror has them holding the breadboard end on top as well as under the cabinet jointing the thick slabs together. 

I always figured they would make cleaning tougher though.
I built one similar to this one 3 years ago for a good friend of mine, and he loves it. I told him to wax the top from time to time. he said they are easier to keep clean compared to under counter??? I don't know time will tell. the above counter sinks they have out there are pretty cool 

thanks ray. I have to take some pictures of those pens you made me... they are outstanding!!


----------



## shadetree_1 (Jul 21, 2014)

Well done my friend!


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jul 21, 2014)

awesome work jeff being an ol plumber I gota give you an a ++++---- love that kinda stuff


----------



## ironman123 (Jul 21, 2014)

Thanks Jeff.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 21, 2014)

Nice bathroom- The above counter sinks have their +'s but one of the -'s is no overflow- You can make a helluva mess if sink is left on with plug in.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## wade (Jul 21, 2014)

That's some quality Cherry there. Great craftsmanship, and superior wood. I like.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jul 22, 2014)

Jeff - Thats one hell of a job!


----------



## ValRose (Jul 23, 2014)

One of the better cherry that I have seen. The wood works are excellent too!


----------

